# xorg error

## hedmo

tjena far inte xorg installerat.har kommer build log

[32;01m*[0m CPV:  x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1

 [32;01m*[0m REPO: gentoo

 [32;01m*[0m USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc hal kernel_linux multilib nptl userland_GNU xorg

Switching to xorg-x11 OpenGL interface... done

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking xorg-server-1.6.5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work

>>> Unpacking xorg-server-1.6.5-gentoo-patches-01.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 [32;01m*[0m   0001-xace-Fake-return-values-on-denials-in-input-polling-.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0002-xselinux-Stop-special-casing-QueryPointer-access-che.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0003-xace-Relax-permissions-on-XkbGetState-from-Read-to-G.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0004-xselinux-switch-from-x_device-to-separate-x_pointer-.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0005-xselinux-Note-something-in-the-log-if-disabled-by-bo.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0006-xselinux-Allow-SetWindowCreateContext-to-be-used-for.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0007-xselinux-Use-a-more-informative-message-when-disable.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0008-Fix-breakage-on-alpha-caused-by-c7680befe5ae.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Done with patching

 [32;01m*[0m Running elibtoolize in: xorg-server-1.6.5

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying portage-2.2.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying as-needed-2.2.6.patch ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5 ...

 * econf: updating xorg-server-1.6.5/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating xorg-server-1.6.5/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --prefix=/usr --datadir=/usr/share --disable-ipv6 --disable-dmx --disable-kdrive --disable-tslib --disable-xcalibrate --enable-xvfb --enable-xnest --enable-record --enable-xfree86-utils --enable-install-libxf86config --enable-dri --enable-dri2 --enable-glx --enable-xorg --enable-glx-tls --enable-config-hal --sysconfdir=/etc/X11 --localstatedir=/var --enable-install-setuid --with-fontdir=/usr/share/fonts --with-xkb-output=/var/lib/xkb --without-dtrace --disable-xsdl

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for bash... /bin/bash

checking if dolt supports this host... yes, replacing libtool

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for flex... flex

checking lex output file root... lex.yy

checking lex library... -lfl

checking whether yytext is a pointer... yes

checking for bison... bison -y

checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no

checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... no

checking for cpp... /usr/bin/cpp

checking if /usr/bin/cpp requires -undef... yes

checking if /usr/bin/cpp requires -traditional... yes

checking for sed... (cached) /bin/sed

checking for dirent.h that defines DIR... yes

checking for library containing opendir... none required

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for string.h... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

checking size of unsigned long... 8

checking for pid_t... yes

checking byteswap.h usability... yes

checking byteswap.h presence... yes

checking for byteswap.h... yes

checking sys/endian.h usability... no

checking sys/endian.h presence... no

checking for sys/endian.h... no

checking for dlopen... no

checking for dlopen in -ldl... yes

checking for vprintf... yes

checking for _doprnt... no

checking for geteuid... yes

checking for getuid... yes

checking for link... yes

checking for memmove... yes

checking for memset... yes

checking for mkstemp... yes

checking for strchr... yes

checking for strrchr... yes

checking for strtol... yes

checking for getopt... yes

checking for getopt_long... yes

checking for vsnprintf... yes

checking for walkcontext... no

checking for backtrace... yes

checking for getisax... no

checking for getzoneid... no

checking for shmctl64... no

checking for strcasestr... yes

checking for ffs... yes

checking for working alloca.h... yes

checking for alloca... yes

checking for getdtablesize... yes

checking for getifaddrs... yes

checking for getpeereid... no

checking for getpeerucred... no

checking for strlcat... no

checking for strlcpy... no

checking for mmap... yes

checking for sqrt in -lm... yes

checking for cbrt in -lm... yes

checking ndbm.h usability... no

checking ndbm.h presence... no

checking for ndbm.h... no

checking dbm.h usability... no

checking dbm.h presence... no

checking for dbm.h... no

checking rpcsvc/dbm.h usability... no

checking rpcsvc/dbm.h presence... no

checking for rpcsvc/dbm.h... no

checking linux/agpgart.h usability... yes

checking linux/agpgart.h presence... yes

checking for linux/agpgart.h... yes

checking sys/agpio.h usability... no

checking sys/agpio.h presence... no

checking for sys/agpio.h... no

checking linux/apm_bios.h usability... yes

checking linux/apm_bios.h presence... yes

checking for linux/apm_bios.h... yes

checking linux/fb.h usability... yes

checking linux/fb.h presence... yes

checking for linux/fb.h... yes

checking asm/mtrr.h usability... yes

checking asm/mtrr.h presence... yes

checking for asm/mtrr.h... yes

checking sys/memrange.h usability... no

checking sys/memrange.h presence... no

checking for sys/memrange.h... no

checking machine/mtrr.h usability... no

checking machine/mtrr.h presence... no

checking for machine/mtrr.h... no

checking for sys/linker.h... no

checking for SYSV IPC... yes

checking machine/apmvar.h usability... no

checking machine/apmvar.h presence... no

checking for machine/apmvar.h... no

checking execinfo.h usability... yes

checking execinfo.h presence... yes

checking for execinfo.h... yes

checking for backtrace in -lc... yes

checking to see if we can install the Xorg server as root... yes

checking if Xtrans should support UNIX socket connections... yes

checking if Xtrans should support TCP socket connections... yes

checking for library containing socket... none required

checking for library containing gethostbyname... none required

checking for main in -lws2_32... no

checking if IPv6 support should be built... no

./configure: line 15287: ac_fn_c_check_member: command not found

checking for socklen_t... yes

checking if Xtrans should support os-specific local connections... no

checking for authdes_seccreate... no

checking for authdes_create... yes

checking for library containing getsecretkey... none required

checking if Secure RPC authentication ("SUN-DES-1") should be supported... yes

checking for /usr/share/sgml/X11/defs.ent... no

checking for linuxdoc... no

checking for ps2pdf... no

checking Whether to build documentation... no

checking Whether to build pdf documentation... no

checking for DBUS... yes

checking for HAL... yes

checking for glibc...... yes

checking for clock_gettime... no

checking for clock_gettime in -lrt... yes

checking for a useful monotonic clock ...... yes

checking for XLIB... yes

checking for GL... yes

checking for DRIPROTO... yes

checking for GL... yes

checking for DRI2PROTO... yes

checking for LIBDRM... yes

checking for strcasecmp... yes

checking for strncasecmp... yes

checking for strcasestr... (cached) yes

checking for XDMCP... yes

checking for XdmcpWrap in -lXdmcp... yes

checking for SHA1Init in -lmd... no

checking for XSERVERCFLAGS... yes

checking for XSERVERLIBS... yes

checking if SVR4 needs to be defined... no

checking whether to build Xvfb DDX... yes

checking for XNESTMODULES... yes

checking whether to build Xnest DDX... yes

checking whether to build Xorg DDX... yes

checking for PCIACCESS... yes

checking for pci_system_init_dev_mem... yes

checking for pci_device_enable... yes

checking for DGA... yes

checking for DGA... yes

checking for XF86VIDMODE... yes

checking for XF86VIDMODE... yes

checking for XORG_MODULES... yes

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking whether to build XWin DDX... no

checking dependency style of $(CC)... none

checking for DMXMODULES... no

checking whether to build Xdmx DDX... no

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating glx/Makefile

config.status: creating include/Makefile

config.status: creating composite/Makefile

config.status: creating damageext/Makefile

config.status: creating dbe/Makefile

config.status: creating dix/Makefile

config.status: creating doc/Makefile

config.status: creating fb/Makefile

config.status: creating record/Makefile

config.status: creating config/Makefile

config.status: creating mi/Makefile

config.status: creating miext/Makefile

config.status: creating miext/damage/Makefile

config.status: creating miext/shadow/Makefile

config.status: creating miext/cw/Makefile

config.status: creating miext/rootless/Makefile

config.status: creating os/Makefile

config.status: creating randr/Makefile

config.status: creating render/Makefile

config.status: creating xkb/Makefile

config.status: creating Xext/Makefile

config.status: creating Xi/Makefile

config.status: creating xfixes/Makefile

config.status: creating exa/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/common/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/common/xf86Build.h

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/ddc/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/dixmods/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/dixmods/extmod/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/doc/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/doc/devel/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/doc/man/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/doc/sgml/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/dri/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/dri2/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/dummylib/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/exa/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/fbdevhw/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/i2c/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/int10/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/loader/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/modes/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/os-support/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/os-support/bsd/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/os-support/bus/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/os-support/hurd/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/os-support/misc/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/os-support/linux/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/os-support/sco/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/os-support/solaris/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/os-support/sysv/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/parser/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/ramdac/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/shadowfb/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/vbe/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/vgahw/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/x86emu/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/xaa/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/xf8_16bpp/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/utils/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/utils/cvt/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/utils/gtf/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/dmx/config/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/dmx/doc/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/dmx/examples/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/dmx/input/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/dmx/glxProxy/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/dmx/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/vfb/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xnest/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xwin/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xquartz/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xquartz/GL/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xquartz/bundle/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xquartz/doc/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xquartz/mach-startup/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xquartz/pbproxy/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xquartz/xpr/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/kdrive/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/kdrive/ephyr/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/kdrive/fake/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/kdrive/fbdev/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/kdrive/linux/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/kdrive/sdl/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/kdrive/src/Makefile

config.status: creating xorg-server.pc

config.status: creating include/do-not-use-config.h

config.status: creating include/xorg-server.h

config.status: creating include/dix-config.h

config.status: creating include/xorg-config.h

config.status: creating include/xkb-config.h

config.status: creating include/xwin-config.h

config.status: creating include/kdrive-config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5 ...

make -j3 

Making all in doc

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5/doc'

/usr/bin/cpp -undef -traditional -D__vendorversion__="\"xorg-server 1.6.5\" \"X Version 11\"" -D__xorgversion__="\"xorg-server 1.6.5\" \"X Version 11\"" -D__appmansuffix__=1 -D__filemansuffix__=5 -D__libmansuffix__=3 -D__miscmansuffix__=7 -D__drivermansuffix__=4 -D__adminmansuffix__=8 -D__mandir__=/usr/share/man -D__projectroot__=/usr -D__xconfigfile__=xorg.conf -D__xconfigdir__= -D__xlogfile__= -D__xservername__=Xorg  -D__default_font_path__="`echo /usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/OTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/ | sed -e 's/,/, /g'`" < Xserver.man.pre | sed -e '/^#  *[0-9][0-9]*  *.*$/d' -e '/^#line  *[0-9][0-9]*  *.*$/d' -e '/^[         ]*XCOMM$/s/XCOMM/#/' -e '/^[         ]*XCOMM[^a-zA-Z0-9_]/s/XCOMM/#/' -e '/^[         ]*XHASH/s/XHASH/#/' -e '/\@\@$/s/\@\@$/\\/' > Xserver.man

make  all-am

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5/doc'

cp Xserver.man Xserver.1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5/doc'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5/doc'

Making all in include

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5/include'

make  all-am

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5/include'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5/include'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5/include'

Making all in dix

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5/dix'

make  all-am

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5/dix'

../doltcompile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include    -DHAVE_DIX_CONFIG_H -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -I../include -I../include -I../Xext -I../composite -I../damageext -I../xfixes -I../Xi -I../mi -I../miext/shadow  -I../miext/damage -I../render -I../randr -I../fb -DVENDOR_NAME=\""The X.Org Foundation"\" -DVENDOR_RELEASE="(((1) * 10000000) + ((6) * 100000) + ((5) * 1000) + 0)" -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT atom.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/atom.Tpo -c -o atom.lo atom.c

../doltcompile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include    -DHAVE_DIX_CONFIG_H -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -I../include -I../include -I../Xext -I../composite -I../damageext -I../xfixes -I../Xi -I../mi -I../miext/shadow  -I../miext/damage -I../render -I../randr -I../fb -DVENDOR_NAME=\""The X.Org Foundation"\" -DVENDOR_RELEASE="(((1) * 10000000) + ((6) * 100000) + ((5) * 1000) + 0)" -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT colormap.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/colormap.Tpo -c -o colormap.lo colormap.c

../doltcompile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include    -DHAVE_DIX_CONFIG_H -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -I../include -I../include -I../Xext -I../composite -I../damageext -I../xfixes -I../Xi -I../mi -I../miext/shadow  -I../miext/damage -I../render -I../randr -I../fb -DVENDOR_NAME=\""The X.Org Foundation"\" -DVENDOR_RELEASE="(((1) * 10000000) + ((6) * 100000) + ((5) * 1000) + 0)" -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT cursor.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/cursor.Tpo -c -o cursor.lo cursor.c

mv -f .deps/atom.Tpo .deps/atom.Plo

../doltcompile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include    -DHAVE_DIX_CONFIG_H -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -I../include -I../include -I../Xext -I../composite -I../damageext -I../xfixes -I../Xi -I../mi -I../miext/shadow  -I../miext/damage -I../render -I../randr -I../fb -DVENDOR_NAME=\""The X.Org Foundation"\" -DVENDOR_RELEASE="(((1) * 10000000) + ((6) * 100000) + ((5) * 1000) + 0)" -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT deprecated.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/deprecated.Tpo -c -o deprecated.lo deprecated.c

colormap.c: In function 'AllocColor':

colormap.c:898: warning: 'SecurityLookupIDByType' is deprecated (declared at ../include/resource.h:268)

colormap.c:915: warning: 'SecurityLookupIDByType' is deprecated (declared at ../include/resource.h:268)

colormap.c: In function 'FreeClientPixels':

colormap.c:1557: warning: 'LookupIDByType' is deprecated (declared at ../include/resource.h:282)

mv -f .deps/colormap.Tpo .deps/colormap.Plo

../doltcompile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include    -DHAVE_DIX_CONFIG_H -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -I../include -I../include -I../Xext -I../composite -I../damageext -I../xfixes -I../Xi -I../mi -I../miext/shadow  -I../miext/damage -I../render -I../randr -I../fb -DVENDOR_NAME=\""The X.Org Foundation"\" -DVENDOR_RELEASE="(((1) * 10000000) + ((6) * 100000) + ((5) * 1000) + 0)" -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT devices.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/devices.Tpo -c -o devices.lo devices.c

cursor.c: In function 'CreateRootCursor':

cursor.c:548: warning: 'LookupIDByType' is deprecated (declared at ../include/resource.h:282)

mv -f .deps/cursor.Tpo .deps/cursor.Plo

devices.c: In function 'InitStringFeedbackClassDeviceStruct':

devices.c:1468: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

deprecated.c: In function 'LookupIDByType':

deprecated.c:152: warning: 'SecurityLookupIDByType' is deprecated (declared at deprecated.c:120)

deprecated.c: In function 'LookupIDByClass':

deprecated.c:159: warning: 'SecurityLookupIDByClass' is deprecated (declared at deprecated.c:135)

mv -f .deps/deprecated.Tpo .deps/deprecated.Plo

mv -f .deps/devices.Tpo .deps/devices.Plo

../doltcompile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include    -DHAVE_DIX_CONFIG_H -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -I../include -I../include -I../Xext -I../composite -I../damageext -I../xfixes -I../Xi -I../mi -I../miext/shadow  -I../miext/damage -I../render -I../randr -I../fb -DVENDOR_NAME=\""The X.Org Foundation"\" -DVENDOR_RELEASE="(((1) * 10000000) + ((6) * 100000) + ((5) * 1000) + 0)" -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT dispatch.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/dispatch.Tpo -c -o dispatch.lo dispatch.c

../doltcompile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include    -DHAVE_DIX_CONFIG_H -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -I../include -I../include -I../Xext -I../composite -I../damageext -I../xfixes -I../Xi -I../mi -I../miext/shadow  -I../miext/damage -I../render -I../randr -I../fb -DVENDOR_NAME=\""The X.Org Foundation"\" -DVENDOR_RELEASE="(((1) * 10000000) + ((6) * 100000) + ((5) * 1000) + 0)" -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT dixfonts.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/dixfonts.Tpo -c -o dixfonts.lo dixfonts.c

../doltcompile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include    -DHAVE_DIX_CONFIG_H -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -I../include -I../include -I../Xext -I../composite -I../damageext -I../xfixes -I../Xi -I../mi -I../miext/shadow  -I../miext/damage -I../render -I../randr -I../fb -DVENDOR_NAME=\""The X.Org Foundation"\" -DVENDOR_RELEASE="(((1) * 10000000) + ((6) * 100000) + ((5) * 1000) + 0)" -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT dixutils.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/dixutils.Tpo -c -o dixutils.lo dixutils.c

In file included from ../Xext/panoramiX.h:45,

                 from dixfonts.c:76:

/usr/include/X11/extensions/panoramiXext.h:49: error: expected ')' before '*' token

/usr/include/X11/extensions/panoramiXext.h:54: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'XPanoramiXQueryVersion'

/usr/include/X11/extensions/panoramiXext.h:64: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'XPanoramiXGetState'

/usr/include/X11/extensions/panoramiXext.h:70: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'XPanoramiXGetScreenCount'

/usr/include/X11/extensions/panoramiXext.h:76: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'XPanoramiXGetScreenSize'

dixfonts.c: In function 'SetDefaultFont':

dixfonts.c:145: warning: 'LookupIDByType' is deprecated (declared at ../include/resource.h:282)

dixfonts.c: In function 'doPolyText':

dixfonts.c:1212: warning: 'SecurityLookupIDByClass' is deprecated (declared at ../include/resource.h:275)

dixfonts.c:1242: warning: 'SecurityLookupIDByType' is deprecated (declared at ../include/resource.h:268)

dixfonts.c: In function 'doImageText':

dixfonts.c:1497: warning: 'SecurityLookupIDByClass' is deprecated (declared at ../include/resource.h:275)

dixfonts.c: In function 'find_old_font':

dixfonts.c:2046: warning: 'SecurityLookupIDByType' is deprecated (declared at ../include/resource.h:268)

make[2]: *** [dixfonts.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

dixutils.c: In function 'dixLookupGC':

dixutils.c:243: warning: 'SecurityLookupIDByType' is deprecated (declared at ../include/resource.h:268)

mv -f .deps/dixutils.Tpo .deps/dixutils.Plo

In file included from ../Xext/panoramiX.h:45,

                 from dispatch.c:135:

/usr/include/X11/extensions/panoramiXext.h:49: error: expected ')' before '*' token

/usr/include/X11/extensions/panoramiXext.h:54: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'XPanoramiXQueryVersion'

/usr/include/X11/extensions/panoramiXext.h:64: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'XPanoramiXGetState'

/usr/include/X11/extensions/panoramiXext.h:70: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'XPanoramiXGetScreenCount'

/usr/include/X11/extensions/panoramiXext.h:76: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'XPanoramiXGetScreenSize'

dispatch.c: In function 'ProcCloseFont':

dispatch.c:1117: warning: 'SecurityLookupIDByType' is deprecated (declared at ../include/resource.h:268)

make[2]: *** [dispatch.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5/dix'

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5/dix'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1 failed:

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 3799:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 4760:  Called x-modular_src_make

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 4798:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake || die "emake failed"

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5'

tack iforhand

----------

## kallamej

Det går inte att blanda stable och testing Xorg. Se följande kommentar i Bugzilla med ändringen att filen förstås heter package.mask. Tyvärr fungerar fglrx fortfarande bara med xorg-server-1.6.

----------

## hedmo

tack det loste sig. non enstaka avmaskering och dito maskering sa gick det igenom.precis som du skrev problemet var en blandning.

men jag var tvungen att gora en nyinstall eftersom jag inte hade maskerat fran borjan nar jag gjorde -nuaD world.darimot som jag namde i forra 

meddlandet att jag hade problem med compiz.nar jag installerade kde laste sig datorn standigt vid uppstart av kwin .det var ett

rent h...te att losa.

emerge --unmerge kwin 

emerge compiz-fusion 

emerge metacity

startx

efter det fick jag satta metacity som default win manager och 

emerge kwin 

startx 

ga in och ta vack desktop effect fran kwin.sen kunde jag satta kwin som default manager och ta vack metacity 

detta hande nar jag uppdaterade   senast och da fick jag kde-4.4.1.under denna vecka har jag gjort 5 ny installationer

varav en av dem provade jag med VIDEO_CARD="radeonhd radeon" =samma sak.sa fort jag startrar desktop-effects 

laser sig allt utom musen (gar inte ens att avsluta xorg)

nott forslag....

----------

## kallamej

Har bara antik hårdvara så compiz etc är helt uteslutet för min del.

----------

## hedmo

tack for att du ar arlig.jag moste tillagga om du har en grafisk miljo sa kommer det att gora din burk

till ett rent noje bara att lulla runt i. jag borjade med ett 10 ar gammalt gpu-kort nar jag borjade med 

gentoo compiz for 2 ar sedan.sedan vid en uppdatering stod det att (gentoo-sources) inte stodde mit kort men

det var ju bara den senaste versionen.man har ju lart sig en del med tidens gang med hjalp av er  :Smile: 

om du sitter som jag 4 timmar om dagen vid din burk ar compiz varmt rek... p.g.a att man har en 

mer anvandarvanlig grafisk miljo.

M.V.H

----------

